# snapper season is closeing soon lets go out on my boat this week



## grassbed hunter (Apr 6, 2008)

i have 216 sailfish cc allready to go i am looking someone who wants to do some live bait fishing on some close in reefs just need a little help with gas and bait an cost of trip as i have no job but i have a nice boat lets put the boat to use p m me if u are interstend This IS NOT A CHARTER BOAT U WILL HAVE TO HAVE A FISHING LIC i can help with some gear if need be i like to fish like 20 miles or closer as dircted by the weather i fish most pubic stuff so live bait is a must and have had alot troble geting ithave not been able to get up with bait man every time i go out he has been out of bait :usaflag


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

> *grassbed hunter (8/2/2009)*i have 216 sailfish cc allready to go i am looking someone who wants to do some live bait fishing on some close in reefs just need a little help with gas and bait an cost of trip as i have no job but i have a nice boat lets put the boat to use p m me if u are interstend This IS NOT A CHARTER BOAT U WILL HAVE TO HAVE A FISHING LIC i can help with some gear if need be i like to fish like 20 miles or closer as dircted by the weather i fish most pubic stuff so live bait is a must and have had alot troble geting ithave not been able to get up with bait man every time i go out he has been out of bait :usaflag




make you a 6 dropper gold hook rig or get a cast net.go out to the docks by the boardwalk.there are thousands of pin fish over there and the perfect size ones.big snapper love about a 4 inch pinfish.take you a few dozen of those out there man and you will be hooked up.


----------



## half lung (Jun 29, 2009)

PM sent. Please get back to me. Thx.


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

+1 

smaller pin fish = big snaps...bigger pin fish = groupa, aj...

course any hungry fish will eat a live bait...


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

any of you guys ever try gulp shrimp for snapper?i been wanting to try it.we use them gulp sand fleas on red hooks and floro and the triggers LOVE EM.did i say thet but yeah i have been wanting to try the gulp shrimps.

i also know that if you take a piece of 15 floro and put some hooks on it tied about every 8 inches and than take some gulp shrimps and split them in half and make em about an inch and a half long and put gold beads in front of the hook like 1 gold bead per hook .A FOOTBALL MINGO WILL swim 10 miles to eat it.its almost like a supersize sabiki rig .man we was catching giant mingos 4 at a time and also a smaller set up will catch perfect size mingos for AJ and grouper.

just a thought.


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

any of you guys ever try gulp shrimp for snapper?i been wanting to try it.we use them gulp sand fleas on red hooks and floro and the triggers LOVE EM.did i say thet but yeah i have been wanting to try the gulp shrimps.

i also know that if you take a piece of 15 floro and put some hooks on it tied about every 8 inches and than take some gulp shrimps and split them in half and make em about an inch and a half long and put gold beads in front of the hook like 1 gold bead per hook .A FOOTBALL MINGO WILL swim 10 miles to eat it.its almost like a supersize sabiki rig .man we was catching giant mingos 4 at a time and also a smaller set up will catch perfect size mingos for AJ and grouper.

just a thought.


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

ron we need to get out there and get some fish in the box on fri (weather permittin)


----------



## half lung (Jun 29, 2009)

I'm ready to go Ron! Like above post, I hope weather holds up for tuesday. See ya then.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Haven't tried gulp shrimp, but I have used a 6 inch gulp lazer tail on a jighead and caught some snapperwithit.


----------

